# Bottle Jaw



## PA Katahdins (Oct 8, 2008)

When I was worming lambs last weekend I noticed 2 that seemed a little "swollen like" under the lower jaw like bottle jaw. It has been 5 days now since worming and even though it probably takes a while for the "swelling" to go down they haven't really seemed to lose any of the puffiness. I wormed them with 5ml of Ivomec, all lambs were in the 40-50lb range and Ivomec calls for 3ml/25lbs. Do you think I should give them time or should I try worming them with a different wormer? First year I have noticed any getting this bottle jaw.

Thanks


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Peg,

A few years back, had a lamb with bad case of bottle jaw.
Vet suggested using Ivomec a second time within a couple days along with vitamin B injections. Should see improvement within a couple days.

Might give that a try before using a different dewormer.

Deb


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I'd go with 6 cc if they are between 40-50 pounds. And yes, I'd dose them again. I'd probably also have a fecal done to see if I'm dealing with worms and maybe also coccidia, which also causes anemia. Did you check the color of their lower, inner, eyelid?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

3mls/25 pounds sounds like a drench. You're sure it didn't spit it out or drool it out?
Personally I'd switch wormers, if I wasn't going to re-consult the vet for advice.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I rarely get bottle jaw in my sheep and when I do it's usually in lambs and is attributable to either Barbers Pole or Liver Fluke. I use an oral drench that targets both of these parasites and the bottle jaw disappears within 3 days.

Find out what parasites are predominant in your area and then buy a drench that will target them. Ivomec is very good but isn't a broad sprectrum drench and, like all drenches, it has it's limitations.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ivomec is probably the LEAST effective wormer in use

Try some Prohibit Drench:
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e0794a-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Ivomec plus or cydectin is used in goats for the bottle jaw so you may want to use one of them.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Our vet (who keeps sheep) had us use ivomec last year, 3 total doses, 1 dose every 10 days. Took at least 10 days for the swelling to really change. We also gave them a vit B shot to stimulate appetite.

Our fecals also showed that the lambs with bottle jaw also had coccidia. Treated with albion in the water.

gl!


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Ivomec is probably the LEAST effective wormer in use
> 
> Try some Prohibit Drench:
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e0794a-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


Unfortunately, this is no longer available, anywhere


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I use Safeguard drench or crumbles maybe the newer Ivomec + would work too.


----------



## PA Katahdins (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, thanks guys. Why isn't Prohibit availabel anymore? I used that last year but ended up buying Ivomec at TSC this spring at pretty muchly the last second.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

eieiomom said:


> Unfortunately, this is no longer available, anywhere



Apparently it's manufactured in China , and there was an earthquake that damaged the factory.

Hopefully it will be back on the market soon.

It WORKS


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Just noticed my Katahdin ewe lamb has a lump under her neck, also. She has never been wormed and the yearlings have not be wormed since this time last year.

Might be time, unless it's something else.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> Just noticed my Katahdin ewe lamb has a lump under her neck, also.


Could you be seeing milk neck AKA Katahdin double chin? There is an explanation on the Fias Co Farm website at http://tinyurl.com/mq2l7s

It's quite noticeable in hair sheep lambs but also occurs in wool lambs. It's a sign of a good-milking ewe but kind of alarming the first time you see it. Quite a few of ours get it and it gradually goes away as they get older.

Peg


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Could you be seeing milk neck AKA Katahdin double chin? There is an explanation on the Fias Co Farm website at http://tinyurl.com/mq2l7s
> 
> It's quite noticeable in hair sheep lambs but also occurs in wool lambs. It's a sign of a good-milking ewe but kind of alarming the first time you see it. Quite a few of ours get it and it gradually goes away as they get older.
> 
> Peg


Good catch!

She looks pretty much, like the one in pic #3.

We are trying to stay away from medicines as much as possible. Some worm animals constantly and some do not worm at all. The happy medium is for us.


----------



## PA Katahdins (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks PNP, the lambs in those pictures look exactly like the lumps under my lambs chins. Same placement and everything, thank god, couldn't figure out how I could have that bad of a worm load with a 13 acre pasture with 26 ewes and 40 lambs and it only being the 3rd year of having sheep on it.


----------

